# Plant Request for Feb 2011 Meeting



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm interested in Phyllanthus fluitans (Redroot Floaters) and lead weights for the plants. Don't worry, I'm not using them in my substright, just temporary anchors for my trimmed clippings.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I've got some weights. You can pick them up after work one day if you want. Just call me to make sure I'm home.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Robert, I picked up a big bag of red root floaters at the last meeting, and they have multiplied. I'll bring you some.


----------



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

I find PHYLLANTHUS FLUITANS to be very attractive because of the red roots and it seems easy enough to trim the growth compared to the floating water sprite that is out of control on my tank. Does anyone know if it is OK to grow the PHYLLANTHUS FLUITANS under a canopy and limited ventilation? Or has to be on an open-top tank?
If there is a way to obtain the plant, I would be interested to know.
Thanks!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I would like to make anbuis nana petite, or just nana. glossmo, and some moss other then java.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Michael said:


> Robert, I picked up a big bag of red root floaters at the last meeting, and they have multiplied. I'll bring you some.


Michael,

I'd like a few when you have more available.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

Glosso and UG  different rotalas . When is the meeting and where?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I got glosso but need to grow it out just got it in the tank. and I have some rotoala roufilia (spelling?) that I just got in the tank. I will pull out a few steams.... for you travis...

still looking for some anbuis. 

the meeting is sunday 27 at 1:30 at alta's work place. unless that has changed.


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

i can bring some rotala idk what type and some corkscrew vals and some java moss, i have a ton lol


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

marcio said:


> I find PHYLLANTHUS FLUITANS to be very attractive because of the red roots and it seems easy enough to trim the growth compared to the floating water sprite that is out of control on my tank. Does anyone know if it is OK to grow the PHYLLANTHUS FLUITANS under a canopy and limited ventilation? Or has to be on an open-top tank?
> If there is a way to obtain the plant, I would be interested to know.
> Thanks!


There is only one way to find out is try it. I'll bring other floaters to the meeting for you to try as well. I know if the lights are too close like 3 in or less, the heat will bake the floaters.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I will bring two bags of red root floaters, one for Robert and one for Jim, and any extras I have after those two portions. I also have lots of Amazon frogbit--does anyone want some of that? And the Plant That Shall Not Be Named (initials _H. p._ 'S') needs to be trimmed again. Who wants to walk on the wild side?


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

does any one have any baby festivums? I want one for my discus tank. Are we allowed to bring fish?


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Michael said:


> I will bring two bags of red root floaters, one for Robert and one for Jim, and any extras I have after those two portions. I also have lots of Amazon frogbit--does anyone want some of that? And the Plant That Shall Not Be Named (initials _H. p._ 'S') needs to be trimmed again. Who wants to walk on the wild side?


May I have some of the left over of the red root? also some frogbit!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm bringing (mostly stems with roots sans tops):

Nymphaea lotus (1 big one)
Hygrophila angustifolia
Hygrophila difformis
Bacopa caroliniana
Ludwigia brevipes (arcuata x repens)
Ludwigia repens


Cheers,
Phil


----------

